# Weiterletiung auf Subdomain.ip-adresse



## ava99 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo Community ! 

Kurze Schilderung meines Problemes:
hatte einen Didicatest Server mit einer Domain.de eingerichtet nun bin ich mit der domain.de zu einem anderen Anbieter gewechselt und der Server ist nur noch unter der IP erreichbar. Nun habe ich da noch weitere Subdmoains drauf liegen.Wollte diese auch noch weiter nutzen. Dachte mir ich mache eine Weterleitung auf Subdomain.ip-adresse geht leideer aber nicht so. Es wird mir angezeigt bei Aufrut der subdomain.ip-adresse Server kann nicht gefunden werden.

Muß ich unter Ples irgendwas einstellen oder mache ich gerade bei der Schreibweise der Weiterleitung einen Gedankenfehler ? 

Für Hilfe bin ich dankbar 

Grüße Ava99


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (29. Januar 2008)

subdomain.ip-adresse ist technisch nicht möglich.


----------

